# Electricity / gas deals



## mrsg09 (14 Oct 2011)

I'm sorry if this is in the wrong section

Just wondered if anyone would know who is offering the best deals on the above now 

I'm currently with airtricit y who will give me 16 and 10 % off year one and 8 and 8% off year 2. Have to sign a two year contract

Jet wondered has anyone been offered a goof deal recently. Hard for ne to ring around with baby!

Thank you


----------



## julius128 (14 Oct 2011)

mrsg09 said:


> I'm currently with airtricit y who will give me 16 and 10 % off year one and 8 and 8% off year 2. Have to sign a two year contract



This offer is not available to existing customers of Airtricity, they only offer 8% off the Gas and Electricity to existing customers and no other offers are available to them.


----------



## PolkaDot (14 Oct 2011)

This website is fairly useful for comparing:
http://www.bonkers.ie/compare-gas-electricity-prices/

Another good website:
http://www.*****************.com/electricity-prices

http://www.*****************.com/bord-gais-or-flogas-who-is-the-cheapest-for-gas.html


What you need to be doing is comparing the actual rates and standing charges, not necessarily the "percentages off" that companies advertise.

I currently have my gas with Flogas who are the cheapest option at the moment. No need to sign a contract with them either.

Best for Electricity at the moment appears to be Bord Gáis or Airtricity. However, the Airtricity offer is for new customers I think and involves a 2 year contract.

I would avoid signing a 2 year contract with anyone if I were you. You want to be able to review the prices in 9 months-1 year and maybe move again.


----------



## theresa1 (14 Oct 2011)

I agree with PolkaDot for Gas go Flogas.


----------

